# Shift Knob Removal



## hyper_imp (Feb 13, 2003)

*how to remove stock shift knob*

i bought a new shift knob for my car and i have to take off the stock one. it says to turn the knob counter clockwise to remove it, but i can't get it to turn at all!!! how do you get it off?!!! i


----------



## hyper_imp (Feb 13, 2003)

*how to remove stock shift knob*

i bought a new shift knob for my car and i have to take off the stock one. it says to turn the knob counter clockwise to remove it, but i can't get it to turn at all!!! how do you get it off?!!! i


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Shift Knob Removal

This is BY FAR the simplest upgrade you can do. BUT that's not what most of you think. "How does this thing come off?" Well, here's your answer:

The original knob is on VERY tight. Turn it counterclockwise with a LOT of force and you'll hear a "pop". That's the glue breaking it's seal. Just unscrew it from there. You might want to use a wrench and wrap the old knob in a towel. That way you can save the knob. Now just put your new one on.

Remember, some aftermarket knobs ARE NOT direct replacements for you car. They may either have an adapter or screws to keep them in place. You get what you pay for. If you pay $10, it may not last as long and may not have any adapters to fit. Pay $80, it'll probably last a while and have a better chance of fitting.

from b14nissan.org how-to section.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Shift Knob Removal

This is BY FAR the simplest upgrade you can do. BUT that's not what most of you think. "How does this thing come off?" Well, here's your answer:

The original knob is on VERY tight. Turn it counterclockwise with a LOT of force and you'll hear a "pop". That's the glue breaking it's seal. Just unscrew it from there. You might want to use a wrench and wrap the old knob in a towel. That way you can save the knob. Now just put your new one on.

Remember, some aftermarket knobs ARE NOT direct replacements for you car. They may either have an adapter or screws to keep them in place. You get what you pay for. If you pay $10, it may not last as long and may not have any adapters to fit. Pay $80, it'll probably last a while and have a better chance of fitting.

from b14nissan.org how-to section.


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

well i got the shift know to turn but i didn't hear a pop. i think i stripped the glue so now i'm looking for a stock 96 se-r leather shift knob.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

i got a momo shiftknob but now i need to replace ugly boot where is good site to do this


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pick up a Momo boot to match the knob.
Most little race shops carry them.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Okay guys, I give up. Ive tried to remove my original knob to the point of shredding the rubber. What can I do to get this thing off.... Everything slips off the knob. I tried wrapping it and straight pliers/vice and NOTHING works! I now have a new knob in my room and a hideously scarred one in my dash! 
HELLLLP!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

use a pipe wrench (commonly called a monkey wrench), the tighter you turn it, the more grip it gives to your bolt/pipe/ whatever you are trying to hold. i had to use it on my bike axle before, because the damn bolt was stuck on the other side. if that doesnt take it off, i dont know what to tell you. im pretty much 99% sure it will come off though


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, I finally got it loose tho I didnt hear the 'POP' like everyone says.... Im trying to unscrew it and it doesnt unscrew! It turns but not progress is made when turning it.... it just spins! GRRRRR


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ok, while it turns, get it, and slide it up, and then while its up, just grab the little plastic ring, and glue, and tear that shit off.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

I got my boots here.
http://bestshiftboots.com/B14product.htm


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I finally got it off.... I took a sharp utility knife and slit the knob in half and peeled it off the thread piece... The reason it spun is because I broke the rubber off the thread piece, which is why I didnt hear the glue pop... Dont know how I did that... Guess I dont know my own strength! 
When I finished I cut off about an inch and a half of the shifter, removing some of the height. It feels great now! Its alot shorter and lower for my long arms to comfortably reach...It looks good and feels great....


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

I totally had to destroy my stock shift knob. It was such a pain in the ass to remove that the knob was in pieces literally. I placed a Momo knob with the set screws in its place. While I was replacing the knob, i went on to hack off 1" off the stock shifter, no more high look.

Like what pc080189 said, get the boots from there. I bought a set of shift and brake boots. Very good quality, both actually cost me less than 1 Momo boot.

Here's the pics of my boots and knob.

















Here is the shreaded stock shift knob.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

haha! thats kinda what my knob looked like after I was done with it... to celebrate my best friend punted it into the cornfield behind my house!
He busted his toe in the process. To that I say: Good riddance to bad rubber!


----------

